# SouthWest Airlines... a great way to fly



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Lou wants a job with this airline NOW...

Come to think of it, so do I!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice one


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

superb


----------



## exchangeandmart (Jul 9, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

thought this was about Air SouthWest to Newquay


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

jammyd said:


> thought this was about Air SouthWest to Newquay


no thats this guy:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic video :mrgreen:


----------

